

Calendar Arc: an elegant, poster-sized productivity calendar - angrytongan
http://www.calendararc.com/

======
ArekDymalski
This is nice. Did you consider releasing the source file to let people create
translations? I'd be happy to hang it in our office, but my teammates are
still struggling with english :)

~~~
angrytongan
Not at this point as it's still very much a work in progress and I'd like to
clean it up before opening up the source. Localisation is on the list of
things to do :)

